# Newbie. How to carry fountain pens?



## calvincc

Hi everyone,

I just got a Lamy Safari. Does the nib of the pen always have to point up when I am carrying it? I want to carry it to class but I don't want to clip it to my shirt. Can it lay horizontally or downward in my bag? Thanks.


----------



## Oldheritage

Mine are simply transported in my pen case put horizontally in my bag. I've never had any of them leak this way.


----------



## Xspect

I just throw them in my penwrap and then into my bag. I Dont give it another thought.


----------



## J_Hack

I wear a polo style shirt for work each day, and it clips on my shirt by the bottom of button of the polo. No worries at all. Never leaked.


----------



## Ben_hutcherson

I've found that Safaris work well clipped to a pocket with the pen body inside the pocket. I've had bad luck with Safaris(and other pens) coming apart when carried loose in the pocket, and nothing's much worse than getting a pocket full of Baystate Blue when the knob on your converter gets twisted from friction in the pocket. 

I also often carry various pens clipped to the collar of my shirt and with the pen body inside. It's a good, inconspicuous, and safe way to carry one. 

The danger in carrying nib down is that you can end up with a cap full of ink, and a big mess when you open the cap. Lamy blue ink(as well as other blue inks unless specifically labeled "Permanant" or some similar wording) washes out of fabric and off hands well if this happens, but other inks may vary in their ability to do so.


----------



## Mark McK

I carry mine in a 3 pen leather case that fits nicely in my shirt pocket.


----------



## Frankiex

No worries with the Lamy Safari! I have the Vista model (Demo), and wear it on my collar, shirt pocket, or buttons on my polo shirt! I also carry it in my portfolio/laptop case, which tends to lay sideways most of the time-No Problem!
I like to carry it because people are always like "What's that? "Is that a paper clip in your shirt?" LOL (Lamy Safari pens have a "paper clip" type pen clip- so, yes- it does look like you have that tucked in your shirt!)


----------



## Trel

Depending on how often you use the pen (like daily) then laying flat or nib-up doesn't matter. However, if you leave your pen on its side for more than a few days, then you're running the risk of having the ink begin to break down inside the nib, which will gum up-the works and (worst case scenario) require nib replacement.

I typically keep my pen in my shirt pocket when not in use or in my pen case in my briefcase.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

I have a Lamy AL-Star which has the exact same nib(point)/feed as the Safari and many other Lamy fountain pens, one thing I love about Lamy is the fact that their pens are *ALWAYS *ready to write, it doesn't matter if I haven't use it for days or if I leave it nib-up on my desk... it writes immediately every time, so don't worry about your new fountain pen... just carry it on any of your pockets, your backpack, inserted in a notebook, any position, whatever... it will always deliver! there are much more demanding fountain pens off course... but with your Safari rest assure, it's an all-terrain pen.


----------

